# Setting up account with waypoint



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

Hoping I can get a quicker response here. I received an email that waypoint received my samples. I've set up an account on the portal. Where do I input my credit card info for them to charge me? Can't seem to figure that out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

Is it under invoices?


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Call them. I had to when I could not find their prices online. Their website is not the most user friendly, so it may be hidden under some weird non user friendly location somewhere on their site or they may only take the card over the phone (hope not) which defeats the purpose of setting up an account.


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

Thanks. Nothing under invoices (yet). I'll give them a call on Monday. But I'm assuming they may just invoice me after running the tests.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

It seems they want payment up front.


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

Just an update in case anyone else has the same question. They cal you to set up payment and make sure you have an account set up with them. Really easy and she said they will send results via email. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for your update. I've been wanting to send in my first soil sample but could not find any payment information on their site. This post really helped. I guess I just send in the sample and they will call me to bill me. Thanks!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

@Goose165 It's just as easy to call them ahead of time to inquire what the test costs, and enclose a check for that amount along with your bag of dirt. Then you know the cost ahead of time, and will have your results emailed as soon as they're available, as opposed to you waiting on them to call to get your payment info.

I don't know why they can't simply post the costs of the various tests on their website. Maybe someday they'll get tired of answering the phone just to provide a price and they'll put the relevant info on the web, who knows. I'm happy with the service though. Had the report in my inbox within 2-3 days of them receiving my dirt.


----------

